# Why won't Apple Bluetooth keyboard pair with Android phone?



## bj nick

I've been told that my Apple Wireless Keyboard should pair with my Samsung Note 3 smartphone; why wouldn't it? But the Bluetooth settings in the phone doesn't see the keyboard. Tried many times. Yes, made sure keyboard was on. Anything I'm overlooking here?


----------



## mavengroup

Hi bj nick,

Maybe this will help:





I would be interested to find out what works for you if you get it going. I will see if I can find anything else that might help.


----------

